Ask HN: Should I use my personal Git account for employer projects? - discardable_dan
======
ColinWright
No, absolutely not. And to be honest, I don't understand why you would even
consider it.

Perhaps you could explain your case for doing so, the better to help us
understand why you ask.

~~~
greenyoda
I also don't understand why the employer would consider it. Think of what
would happen if the employee quit, was fired, became incapacitated or died:

\- The employer wouldn't have access to the repository that contained their
intellectual property.

\- The employee would still have access to the employer's intellectual
property.

If there was litigation, it would be difficult to explain to a court that some
of this stuff belongs to the employer but the rest belongs to the employee.
The employer might end up owning all of it.

------
aminozuur
Use your own judgement.

You know most about the companies and projects you're working on.

When in doubt, you could ask your employer to see what they think.

